# PH



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Make sure to check the PH level in your trucks. I hear its going around and it's not good for the engine.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

What should the ph be? Where do you check it?


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

6 and check for PH residue in the muffler. Gotta love ethanol cause aluminum doesn't.


----------

